# Odyssey Putters Design Flaw?



## HampshireHog (Jan 27, 2019)

Iâ€™ve always liked these putters and have had a few over the years.  Last purchase was an Oddysey Works 2 ball fang and 11 months after purchasing the metal mesh started peeling away from the face.  To be fair to the manufacturer they replaced it no quibbles.  Now 18 months on the on the same thing is happening on the replacement.

Will try my luck again with the manufacture but it seem poor that I canâ€™t get 2 years out of a putter.  Anyone else had similar problems?  Maybe Iâ€™m just unlucky or is it problem intrinsic to the design.  To my mind a putter should last for as long as I want to use it, but certainly 5-6 years as a minimum.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2019)

I've heard of a few doing this.
It's the problem of having an insert with a mesh attached to it...always a potential weak link.
Worth trying to get a replacement as 18 months isn't long for a putter.


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 27, 2019)

Buy a milled face putter. 

Put it in your bag. 

Every 8 to 10 years get a new grip. 

Leave putter to someone in your will.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 27, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Buy a milled face putter.

Put it in your bag.

Every 8 to 10 years get a new grip.

Leave putter to someone in your will.
		
Click to expand...

This.

Preferably one with a nice Evn Roll


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2019)

I've had my Odyssey works range putter (the blue trim ones) for two years one month now and still looks in great condition. No problems with the face at all.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 27, 2019)

My Odyssey White Hot #5 centre shaft is at least 12 years old. Due its 4th grip but otherwise fine.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jan 27, 2019)

I've had my old Dunlop putter for best part of 15 years, it's had 2 new heads, a new shaft and 7 new grips..."if you look after your putter it'll look after you" cheers Trigger ðŸ˜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2019)

HampshireHog said:



			Iâ€™ve always liked these putters and have had a few over the years.  Last purchase was an Oddysey Works 2 ball fang and 11 months after purchasing the metal mesh started peeling away from the face.  To be fair to the manufacturer they replaced it no quibbles.  Now 18 months on the on the same thing is happening on the replacement.

Will try my luck again with the manufacture but it seem poor that I canâ€™t get 2 years out of a putter.  Anyone else had similar problems?  Maybe Iâ€™m just unlucky or is it problem intrinsic to the design.  To my mind a putter should last for as long as I want to use it, but certainly 5-6 years as a minimum.
		
Click to expand...

When the mesh fell off my Odyssey I sent it back to them and they said they no longer made that model and so gave me a choice of the O-work range. I definitely think the mesh insert (nice as it was) was poorly constructed in terms of being just stuck on. I'm very happy with my latest purchase though (tow ball fang, red Odyssey with the o-works face) and it's not as likely to fall off


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			When the mesh fell off my Odyssey I sent it back to them and they said they no longer made that model and so gave me a choice of the O-work range. I definitely think the mesh insert (nice as it was) was poorly constructed in terms of being just stuck on. I'm very happy with my latest purchase though (tow ball fang, red Odyssey with the o-works face) and it's not as likely to fall off
		
Click to expand...


You've had no luck with bits of your clubs flying off.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			You've had no luck with bits of your clubs flying off.
		
Click to expand...

You have to think the idiot holding them may be to blame. In my defence, the weight inserts coming out of Pings were a known design flaw that has affected lots of golfers and it seems the odyssey putters with metal inserts are also known for failing


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You have to think the idiot holding them may be to blame. In my defence, the weight inserts coming out of Pings were a known design flaw that has affected lots of golfers and it seems the odyssey putters with metal inserts are also known for failing
		
Click to expand...


Weights falling off irons is a disgrace.  Awful design. 

Bits shouldn't really be falling off putters either considering they stroke a ball along the floor. 


Will make you think before you buy a similar type of club.


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 27, 2019)

Yup, two of my mates odyssey putters have done this too. They were replaced in both instances but one of them they couldnâ€™t supply him with the same putter as it had been discontinued.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 27, 2019)

Wonder if it anything to do with swing speed.ðŸ˜‚


----------



## cliveb (Jan 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			When the mesh fell off my Odyssey I sent it back to them and they said they no longer made that model and so gave me a choice of the O-work range.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same thing happened to a mate of mine. Odyssey were happy to replace it with an O-works (with the micro-hinges). With so many reports of this fault it must have been a design flaw.


----------



## HampshireHog (Jan 28, 2019)

Returned today, obviously out of warrenty so looking for Callaway to do the right thing ðŸ¤ž


----------



## oxymoron (Jan 28, 2019)

I had trouble with my putter and turns out there was a 2 year warranty , look on the website you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## sam85 (Jan 28, 2019)

HampshireHog said:



			Returned today, obviously out of warrenty so looking for Callaway to do the right thing ðŸ¤ž
		
Click to expand...

I've had exactly the same thing happen to me. My original putter was replaced but now the replacement has done exactly the same thing. I've had the replacement just over a year now but was just going to bite the bullet and buy a new putter.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			When the mesh fell off my Odyssey I sent it back to them and they said they no longer made that model and so gave me a choice of the O-work range. I definitely think the mesh insert (nice as it was) was poorly constructed in terms of being just stuck on. I'm very happy with my latest purchase though (tow ball fang, red Odyssey with the o-works face) and it's not as likely to fall off
		
Click to expand...





garyinderry said:



			You've had no luck with bits of your clubs flying off.
		
Click to expand...

Good job your tackle is in a bag homerðŸ‘


----------



## jordan1987 (Jan 30, 2019)

Does anyone know any good sites I can get a replacement odyssey mallet head cover? Mine is falling apart and I cant find any decent ones on Ebay.


----------



## drdel (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm sure the world will end. Ok while it shouldn't occur it can relatively rarely happen!

Clean club head face and mesh with your ladies nail varnish remover (or alcohol) then with a small drop of 'super glue' refit, allow 24 hours cure time - problem solved.


----------



## Skypilot (Feb 2, 2019)

I had to have the foil on my Odyssey Works Versa 1 Wide Tank Putter glued down twice like the OP.
I decided I had to change it and get something with a milled face.
I ended up selling it and getting an Evnroll ER2 which has a very similar head shape and weight (managed to find a 385g version head) to the Odyssey.
Wish they did a face balanced version of the ER2 but the Odyssey was meant to be face balanced but had a small amount of hang that matches that of the Evnroll.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2019)

jordan1987 said:



			Does anyone know any good sites I can get a replacement odyssey mallet head cover? Mine is falling apart and I cant find any decent ones on Ebay.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Odyssey-Golf-Headcovers.html


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 2, 2019)

Skypilot said:



			I had to have the foil on my Odyssey Works Versa 1 Wide Tank Putter glued down twice like the OP.
I decided I had to change it and get something with a milled face.
I ended up selling it and getting an Evnroll ER2 which has a very similar head shape and weight (managed to find a 385g version head) to the Odyssey.
Wish they did a face balanced version of the ER2 but the Odyssey was meant to be face balanced but had a small amount of hang that matches that of the Evnroll.
		
Click to expand...

Something like a Yes Donna would do the trick, excellent putter. 
Can usually find one on eBay from time to time.


----------



## HampshireHog (Feb 8, 2019)

Good news, Callaway have agreed to replace the putter with a O-Works 2 ball Fang which I think is a result.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2019)

Like this bad boy. https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...mh04oNNhN2ZRrNatzLIYV9gXpNquu_GBoCvRoQAvD_BwE

It's what I'm using and very much in love with it which as a serial putter changer is a big compliment


----------



## HampshireHog (Feb 9, 2019)

Thatâ€™s the one, I did like the old putter so happy to have the same style.  I like the red finish as well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2019)

HampshireHog said:



			Thatâ€™s the one, I did like the old putter so happy to have the same style.  I like the red finish as well.
		
Click to expand...

Mine had a day off today. Pilot error but you can't fault the feel off the face


----------



## Harry_Vardon (Mar 27, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			Iâ€™ve always liked these putters and have had a few over the years.  Last purchase was an Oddysey Works 2 ball fang and 11 months after purchasing the metal mesh started peeling away from the face.  To be fair to the manufacturer they replaced it no quibbles.  Now 18 months on the on the same thing is happening on the replacement.

Will try my luck again with the manufacture but it seem poor that I canâ€™t get 2 years out of a putter.  Anyone else had similar problems?  Maybe Iâ€™m just unlucky or is it problem intrinsic to the design.  To my mind a putter should last for as long as I want to use it, but certainly 5-6 years as a minimum.
		
Click to expand...



Exactly the same thing happened to my Odyssey Works 2 ball fang today during my competition round! I asked the pro in the shop who said she would investigate with the Odyssey rep to find out if they what they may or may not do about it. I paid top dollar for for a putter which I love using but didn't expect it to fall to pieces in a few short years. Not a good advertisement for their product if they don't come to the party and honor the reputation of what I always believed to be a great product.


----------



## Sats (Mar 27, 2021)

I had an odyssey and didn't find anything wrong with the face insert. Mind you for the past 4 years I've not changed putter and it's a milled face putter so it can't fall off.


----------



## TigerBear (Mar 28, 2021)

I have the same putter, o-works two ball fang in black.

Had it for coming up 3 years now and no issues at all. Great putter.

Only issue is my head cover is getting a bit battered!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2021)

I know this is an old topic, but I bought my Odyssey Works putter new in December 2016 and it's still going strong, no problem with the face at all.


----------



## HampshireHog (Mar 29, 2021)

I think the problem was specific to the Works 2 model whether it be poor design or a manufacturing issue I had 2 with the same issue.

Whilst it was disappointing Callaway replaced it with a newer version, that is still going strong, without any prompting once it was returned.

I would suggest contacting Callaway and see what happens.  Obviously, it reflects badly on them if you can’t lightly tap a ball with their putters without them falling apart within a couple of years.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 29, 2021)

I had a couple of the milled range which ironically still had the mesh insert.  I was always curious as to it’s durability, lucky enough the newer stroke labs seems to have moved away from the mesh design.


----------

